# sixtyforce



## seafolly

Hi, 

Does anyone use the emulator called sixtyforce? I had a great time last night playing Diddy Kong Racing (favourite game of my younger years!), beat one of the four worlds, and then realized GASPHORROR the thing doesn't save the game files. I'm afraid to even begin with Zelda as I do think I'd cry if I lost progress there. :b


----------



## successful

That's the program that let you play Any Gameboy,Super Nintendo, & N64 game on mac? 
yeah i think i had it but deleted it. I think i'll give it a re-download later on today now that you've mentioned it lol. I even had an emulator that i got to work with my Ps3 controller.

I still haven't got the playstation emulator to work yet, I Want to play crash bandicoot again 


Oh and you can't save games unless you bought the paid version of sixtyforce.
Try this and see if it works to get the full version.

open sixtyforce
click"sixtyforce" on the top menu bar.
click "about sixtyforce"
then "registration" then enter


Name: Fido 
 Serial: 60FORCE-44B1-7J6E-5CL9-A0P3-62PP


----------



## seafolly

Hahaha oh boy. I followed those instructions and I got, "Please don't pirate." It didn't quite work. But that's okay!

The weird thing is it did save the game initially. But a third reboot of the software resulted in blank game files. 

Definitely download it! Or...one that works better, haha. I'm totally playing Banjo Kazooie tonight for the first time ever. As a 13 year old I was so jealous of my friends who had it. : ) I've managed to get this Logitech Rumblepack to talk to it so that should make life easier.


----------



## successful

LMAO! What version you have? Just check the version you have in "about sixty force" and look at the version number.


----------



## seafolly

Version 0.9.5b1  I think it's the latest. Back in 2007 he mentioned the program had trouble saving Diddy Kong but had it fixed. I wonder if I should just download the version that declares that specific bug fix?


----------



## successful

seafolly said:


> Version 0.9.5b1  I think it's the latest. Back in 2007 he mentioned the program had trouble saving Diddy Kong but had it fixed. I wonder if I should just download the version that declares that specific bug fix?


That one just worked for me on 0.9.5b1 VV

Name: Hackwarester
Serial: 60FORCE-9L70-H2CA-0EMD-03E7-17 Q0

and i think it's just a problem with the game/rom. because that diddy kong game didn't save for me either when i had it. A lot of those roms are just buggy as hell because im trying to play 007 now and the game is flickering black and white.


----------



## seafolly

Wow, that one worked! Thanks! 

Re: DK










Haha thank you for helping me out though, I'll try finding another! I don't mind beating that dinosaur again. I just don't relish the idea of the egg battle with a keypad.


----------



## seafolly

Kind sir, it does work now thanks to you!


----------



## successful

your welcome


----------



## EladAmon3

it worked perfectly! now i can play Majora's Mask or Ocarina of Time without having to worry about losing my data!


----------



## DaviRiley

Is there any registration info floating around out there for the 1.0 Version? It works the best overall, so that would be great, but also, I am having difficulty getting the 9.5b1 version to work on my mac

I haven't been able to open Donkey Kong 64 with a version other than 1.0, and I need that Monkey Rap!!

Any help would be vastly appreciated as I am jonesing for some old school DK, HARD!


----------



## NDLando

Does anyone have a current sixtyforce registration number? I just beat the Water Temple in Zelda and have a software update on my computer and don't want to lose my place!


----------

